
AeroFarms Plans Aeroponic Farm in Newark to Grow Leafy Greens - prostoalex
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-30/aerofarms-plans-aeroponic-farm-in-newark-to-grow-leafy-greens
======
rmason
I've been long fascinated by hydroponics. I've watched similar companies
launch for the past twenty years. The economics simply aren't there. When
similar projects shared their numbers the yields they project are unrealistic.
Or their production quickly exceeds the small market willing to pay a
considerable premium for a better product.

The numbers work, sometimes with flowers yet these guys always try growing
lettuce or tomatoes.

~~~
jcfrei
I wonder, does the higher price take subsidies into account? Any is it
possible to grow any kind of produce? Ie. carrots and potatoes as well?

------
AndrewDucker
I see that it produces a fair amount of CO2 from the lighting. It would be
great to see how this compares to the amount of CO2 used to ship a similar
product from the fields.

(Plus, presumably, higher harvesting energy costs.)

~~~
huuu
Plants need CO2 to grow. Most of the time CO2 is added. So I don't think CO2
production from lighting is an issue.

~~~
AndrewDucker
I'd like to see some comparison. If 10x as much is produced as is used, that's
possibly an issue!

